# The tea party and its true mission.



## Zarius (Mar 11, 2013)

Face it. The tea party is seen for what they are. They showed their true intent when they first came out and now its to late to try and hide it. The tea party has just one thing on its agenda

At all cost destroy the IDEA of Obama 

They are who we thought they were.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 11, 2013)

What is up with all of these tea-party threads in the past few days?


----------



## Zarius (Mar 11, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What is up with all of these tea-party threads in the past few days?



They are always making noise and destroying this Country. They need to apoligize for their racist behavior.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 11, 2013)

Zarius said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > What is up with all of these tea-party threads in the past few days?
> ...



Oh God...so we have this months "most often ignored" poster of the month already?


----------



## Oddball (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 11, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 11, 2013)

Obama Fluffers have so little to cheer.... 47.8MM on food stamps so, yeah Tea Party thread


----------



## Grandma (Mar 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama Fluffers have so little to cheer.... 47.8MM on food stamps so, yeah Tea Party thread



Great comment, considering how the teabaggers have created so many jobs in America.

Oh, wait.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 12, 2013)

I take it this thread is a joke?


----------



## Zarius (Mar 12, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I take it this thread is a joke?



This thread is the truth.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 12, 2013)

Grandma said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Fluffers have so little to cheer.... 47.8MM on food stamps so, yeah Tea Party thread
> ...



We keep sending sane, responsible adult budgets to the Senate where they go to die


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2013)

TEA Party want small, Constitutional Government and Power returned to the People. This is not good.

TEA Party must be destroyed.


----------



## Zarius (Mar 12, 2013)

American Communist said:


> TEA Party want small, Constitutional Government and Power returned to the People. This is not good.
> 
> TEA Party must be destroyed.



What a joke. So I guess bush was all that huh? Yea right. Its so obvious what the tea party is about.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 12, 2013)

Zarius said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > TEA Party want small, Constitutional Government and Power returned to the People. This is not good.
> ...



Didn't you get enough Bush?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2013)

Zarius said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > TEA Party want small, Constitutional Government and Power returned to the People. This is not good.
> ...


Why you talk about Bush? He say goodbye long time ago.

Obama just *continue* Bush policies with Socialist spin. This is good thing I tell you.

Bad thing is TEA Party, they want small government.


----------



## Zarius (Mar 13, 2013)

American Communist said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > American Communist said:
> ...



No they do not. They want a very large and powerful Christian right government. What a lie they tell about small gov.

They want the 1950,s back. Thats what they are all about.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

Oddball said:


>



see tea partiers see race as a game.


I have asked and aksed right wing fools who like to talk of "race cards" to name me a real instance of racism.

They never can.

Becuase they see all racism as fine and think people of color should just shut up and take the treatment thaey are given


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

If you say race card like its some trump card to racist claims then you are a racist.


----------



## dblack (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Face it. The tea party is seen for what they are. They showed their true intent when they first came out and now its to late to try and hide it. The tea party has just one thing on its agenda
> 
> At all cost destroy the IDEA of Obama
> 
> They are who we thought they were.



That certainly wasn't the original goal. If anything, it was more of an attack on Republican party leadership. It was an attempt to steer the party toward more libertarian principles. The Republican establishment (Rove and friends) responded early on by aggressively astro-turfing the movement, trying to make it a comfortable home for angry rednecks instead. 

I'm still not sure if they succeeded, or if libertarians will succeed in transforming the party. Probably some ugly mix of the two.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

it was cover for how much the country hated BUSH fro destroying the country.


They had to look like they were NOT Bush supporters.


It worked for a second until the American people saw the tea party try to distroy the full faith and credit of the US


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...









"Great argument, strawman!"


----------



## Zarius (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Zarius (Mar 13, 2013)

dblack said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Face it. The tea party is seen for what they are. They showed their true intent when they first came out and now its to late to try and hide it. The tea party has just one thing on its agenda
> ...



It is a hate group.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...


How old did you say you were?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Face it. The tea party is seen for what they are. They showed their true intent when they first came out and now its to late to try and hide it. The tea party has just one thing on its agenda
> 
> At all cost destroy the IDEA of Obama
> 
> They are who we thought they were.



Yeah and?

It's a worthy goal.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



So you think that YOU get to define what the Tea Party wants? I'm not surprised that you define them in such a way as to prove your nut job conspiracy theory. Typical progressive nit wit, if you didn't have strawman arguments, you'd have nothing at all.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why should we give you any MORE examples? We give them to you and you turn around and post stupid shit like this all over again.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



no you are a hate group...you and a few of your fellow hate spreaders on here day in and day out


----------



## dblack (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Most "groups" are. There's definitely an animosity there toward the president. I don't know how much of that is driven by racism (certainly some), but it's not in their 'literature'. I've definitely seen the same clips as the rest of you, of supposed Tea Partiers making idiots out of themselves.

But every single Tea Partier (20-30) I've met belies that stereotype. To sum them up pretty fairly succinctly - they're libertarians without an interest in philosophy or ideological purity. There is definitely astroturfing going on; the Koch bros "own" a significant portion of the movement; and plenty of them are just Bush cons trying to 'rebrand'. But I'm not sure that represents the core of the movement, at least based on personal experience.


----------



## Zarius (Mar 13, 2013)

I cant believe how many times I hear people say the tea party is not racist. Yet listen to their tone when talking about President Obama and his family. Look at the hate in their eyes when he is speaking. Its amazing how they think noone knows. Let it go. We know.

Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## California Girl (Mar 13, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



So it seems.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 13, 2013)

I've often noticed that people who are very determined to accuse others of being racists are often guilty of that form of prejudice.

Just sayin'.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 13, 2013)

California Girl said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...





Hey, there are still 18 days left in the month.

Some other Noob-Bot could easily take the lead.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 13, 2013)

dblack said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



The OP is not interested in anything other than posting bullshit in some asinine attempt to irritate others. He's remarkably similar to a couple of the less than rational lefties on USMB.


----------



## eflatminor (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Face it. The tea party is seen for what they are. They showed their true intent when they first came out and now its to late to try and hide it. The tea party has just one thing on its agenda
> 
> At all cost destroy the IDEA of Obama
> 
> They are who we thought they were.



Close.  At all cost, destroy Obama's ideas...because they suck.  

Sounds good to me, which I'm sure will result in your playing, once again, the race card.  We'll just overlook that many of us also argued against Bush's dumb ass ideas and ridiculous spending.  That wouldn't fit your agenda...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I cant believe how many times I hear people say the tea party is not racist. Yet listen to their tone when talking about President Obama and his family. Look at the hate in their eyes when he is speaking. Its amazing how they think noone knows. Let it go. We know.
> 
> Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



How many damn threads are you going to start with the same BULLSHIT?
not everyone thinks you Dear Leader is the greatest since sliced bread, so give us a fucking break


----------



## Friends (Aug 9, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Face it. The tea party is seen for what they are. They showed their true intent when they first came out and now its to late to try and hide it. The tea party has just one thing on its agenda
> 
> At all cost destroy the IDEA of Obama
> 
> They are who we thought they were.


 
I think that most of the teabaggers are so ignorant that they think it is possible to cut their taxes, maintain their Social Security and Medicare payments, and pay off the national debt.


----------



## birddog (Aug 9, 2013)

If I verified that I would be happy to vote for several black candidates that are conservative, would or should the lefties agree that I'm not a racist even though I have attended a Tea Party rally?

I even vote for Jessie White here in Illinois who is the Secretary of State, and he's a black democrat!

Most of the time, I vote republican because I am enlightened however.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 10, 2013)

well, a sitting Democrat congressman, Rangel, called them crackers, so the sheep must follow...how sad the hate for their fellow Americans doing what is their right to do in this country..I guess it's taking skin off these haters asses?


----------



## editec (Aug 10, 2013)

Political food chain

Tea partiers = dupes of the Rightists

Occupy Wall Steeters = dupes of the Leftists

Leftists and Rightists = Vassels of the MASTERS​


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 10, 2013)

editec said:


> Political food chain
> 
> Tea partiers = dupes of the Rightists
> 
> ...



the Ows I will agree with..any sane person could see that


----------



## editec (Aug 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Political food chain
> ...



Well then, Stephanie, you are halfway to enlightenment.

When you finally realize that the Ds and the Rs are the same team and they are both working toward the same ECONOMIC GOALS (neither party gives a fig about the social issues that motivate most voters) *THEN you will finally be an armed and dangerous CITIZEN  of this Republic.
*


----------

